# New professors at the Norwegian Academy of Music



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I think this is great news for guitar in Norway, and the new guys are fantastic! The new professors are none other than Otto Tolonen and Ricardo Gallén, and associate professors are Eva Beneke and Petter Richter (the only Norwegian (and a friend)). They had a very popular concert today, and I didn't even get a ticket (small hall). So I really would love to meet them all soon, I go there once a year at least.


----------

